# Counted Wall Space or Not



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you agree with this interpretation where if a kitchen island or peninsula may be considered as a wall space for the dining room?

My opinion was this wall space is not counted as such unless it has a bar-type counter.

Do you allow a receptacle at either end of the counter top to serve both one and the same kitchen and dining room? 



*4. 210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlet Requirements*

*A change to the wall spacing requirements has been made to address fixed cabinets, and the wall spacing requirements have been clarified.*

210.52(A)(2) Definition of Wall Space. 

(1) Any space 2 ft or more in width, unbroken along the floor line by doorways and similar openings, fireplaces, and fixed cabinets.

(2) The space occupied by fixed panels in exterior walls. 

(3) The space occupied by fixed room dividers, such as freestanding bar-type counters or guard rails. 

(3) Floor Receptacle Outlets. Floor receptacle outlets aren’t counted as the required receptacle wall outlet if they’re located more than 18 in. from the wall. 

(4) Countertop Receptacles. Receptacles installed for countertop surfaces as required by 210.52© can’t be used to meet the receptacle requirements for wall space as required by 210.52(A). (click here to see *Fig. 4*) 

*Analysis:* The substantiation for the change to (A)(2)(1) is to deal with kitchen cabinets. Obviously, the Code doesn’t expect a receptacle installed in front of lower kitchen cabinets to satisfy the wall space receptacles of this section. While this makes sense — and seems to be a clarification that’s worth making — it also brings with it technical changes as well. For example, built-in bookcases often consume entire walls in dwelling unit libraries, studies, offices, and similar rooms. With this change, it seems receptacles are no longer required in such bookcases. 

Changes made to 210.52(A)(4) have been done to address a fairly odd situation. It’s quite common for a kitchen peninsular or island countertop to create a “wall” between the kitchen and dining room (or other room). When this occurs, 210.52(A)(1) requires receptacles on the back of the peninsula or island in order to accommodate the dining area. In previous NEC editions, the required countertop receptacle could be used to satisfy this requirement, provided the receptacle wasn’t higher than 5½ ft above the floor [210.52(4)]. This not only made for a Code-compliant installation, but also an invitation to have cords stretched across the dining room in order to reach the elevated receptacle. This change eliminates that loophole from the NEC and clearly states that the required countertop receptacles required by 210.52© are in addition to any receptacles required in other parts of 210.52(A). 

http://ecmweb.com/nec/2011-nec-changes-20101101/


----------



## Forest (Aug 23, 2011)

What about 210.52©(5)exception?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 23, 2011)

Forest thanks for your considerate answer but what I was looking at is this statement "It’s quite common for a kitchen peninsular or island countertop to create a “wall” between the kitchen and dining room (or other room). When this occurs, 210.52(A)(1) requires receptacles on the back of the peninsula or island in order to accommodate the dining area."

This assumes that the kitchen counter peninsula or island is a room divider and counted as a wall space; but the code states "fixed room dividers as free-standing bar-type counters or railings" it does not include kitchen peninsula or island in my opinion.

Second it states if there is a receptacle above the countertop or peninsula it cannot be counted as a wall receptacle. Can a receptacle mounted below the countertop at the end of a peninsula or island serve both the countertop and wall space per 210.52©(5)exception?


----------



## north star (Aug 23, 2011)

** * * **

Francis,



Doesn't Art. 210.52(B)(1) permit this type of arrangement of receptacles

in both areas?

*(B) Small Appliances.  *


*(1) Receptacle Outlets Served.  In the kitchen, pantry, breakfast room,  dining*

*room,or similar area of a dwelling **unit, the two or more 20-ampere small*

*appliance branch circuits required by 210.11©(1) **shall serve all wall and*

*floor receptacle outlets covered by 210.52(A),**  ...all countertop outlets covered*
​*by 210.52©,  and receptacle outlets for refrigeration equipment."* *?*



*& & & &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 24, 2011)

As usual I'm not putting forth the question as I visualized the layout and apologize not taking the time to draw it. First define what is a bar type counter; can it be the same height as the kitchen counter? This is where I disagree with the opinion in the OP article.The second question was answered, thanks.

View attachment 472


View attachment 472


/monthly_2011_08/kitchen-outlet-wiring.jpg.f9c9817f003076b28b8961dceeb8fa2d.jpg


----------



## inspector444 (Aug 26, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> As usual I'm not putting forth the question as I visualized the layout and apologize not taking the time to draw it. First define what is a bar type counter; can it be the same height as the kitchen counter? This is where I disagree with the opinion in the OP article.The second question was answered, thanks.


I am curious were the picture came from. I would not consider the space intended for legs as wall space.  The primary intended use of this space is for people on chairs or stools at a counter.................. Just my liberal/ practical interpretation.  I would consider it more of a hazard to have a cord somewhere around your feet than a required place for an outlet.

Steve


----------

